# Grease trap install



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Got a call out to a sushi buffet that needs a new grease trap installed. I have only put large ones in for companies i worked for. Anything I should be worried about other than the horrible smell and greasy mess. It's a 100lbs intercepted. I haven't sent her the formal bid I said probably around 2k and she said that would work.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The pit was cleaned out mostly.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You're too cheap brother. Those interceptors run about 950 to 1200 cost depending on what brand and exact size.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I forgot to say they have the new interceptor on site already


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How is a formal bid "about" 2k?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I said haven't given a formal bid yet. She asked for a rough estimate. I said 2k but it could be more.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Pacificpipes said:


> I forgot to say they have the new interceptor on site already



Then that definitely changes things then, makes it a lot easier on you .


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't forget state approved plans


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

What other utilities might you hit while diddling this up???got to do a bud call for sure!!id say 2000.00 is to cheap time you pay backhoe operator and rest. Will have to be shut down while this is going on!!

Blacktop have to be replaced???


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's in the middle of an open pit. Looks like 2 ferncos.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I should have taken some more pics. I just have to suck all the crap out of the failed unit.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> It's in the middle of an open pit. Looks like 2 ferncos.


Hey that might not be to bad,sounds like you can pull it out and set new one in what 4-5 hrs maybe


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I love indoor grease pits.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> I love indoor grease pits.


 love is not the word I would use


----------

